# Change of Use - Backflow Preventer Required?



## Mech (Nov 15, 2016)

2009 IPC

Existing building is undergoing a change of use and the entire plumbing system is being changed back to the water meter.  It does not have a backflow preventer at the building entrance.

Is one now required?

Per 102.4, I would say maybe, maybe not.  Per 102.5, I would need to consult an attorney.

Thanks in advance.

102.4 Additions, alterations or repairs. Additions, alterations, renovations or repairs to any plumbing system shall conform to that required for a new plumbing system without requiring the existing plumbing system to comply with all the requirements of this code. Additions, alterations or repairs shall not cause an existing system to become unsafe, insanitary or overloaded.

Minor additions, alterations, renovations and repairs to existing plumbing systems shall meet the provisions for new construction, unless such work is done in the same manner and arrangement as was in the existing system, is not hazardous and is approved.

102.5 Change in occupancy. It shall be unlawful to make any change in the occupancy of any structure that will subject the structure to any special provision of this code applicable to the new occupancy without approval of the code official. The code official shall certify that such structure meets the intent of the provisions of law governing building construction for the proposed new occupancy and that such change of occupancy does not result in any hazard to the public health, safety or welfare.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2016)

Back-flow preventers are not required on a "building" They are required on specific water use fixtures or systems


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 16, 2016)

It might be a utility requirement.  No backflow preventer, no water.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2016)

Paul Sweet said:


> It might be a utility requirement.  No backflow preventer, no water.



Our Water Department requires compliance with the Clean Water Act.


----------



## north star (Nov 17, 2016)

*@ = @ = @*


Mech,

Section 608.1 [ `09 IPC  ] requires protection of
the potable water system from cross connections
& contamination.......This "protection" can come
in the form of a backflow preventer.........A link
to the `09 IPC, Section 608.1:
*http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/PDF/2009%20International%20Codes/IPC/Chapter%206-Water%20Supply%20and%20Distribution.pdf*

You will need to check with the AHJ and your state
health department to see what,  if any, requirements
are applicable.



*@ = @ = @*


----------

